# gp 3700????????



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

mike the entry states 3600 mh or less 

rumor floating around that you will allow these cells at the birds? 

could you end this rumor or validate it? thanks honey....


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

It's Stated on the Entry Flier 3600 or Less. Sub C's


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

I only seen where it says 3300's or less


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Happy New Year everyone..

We are only allowing 3300s for the race and will be weighing and measuring cells frequently. We hope this makes for a fair and equal event!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Thank you Snowbirds crew for not allowing 3600's!! Now that 3600's will officially be out and are better than current cells, I can only imagine how much trouble it would have caused racers that didn't have access to these new cells.


----------

